# Warum leichte Feederkörbe?



## Zimutaal (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal eine grundsätzliche Frage: 
Mir ist klar, dass beim feedern der Korb auf dem Boden liegen bleiben muss und ich deshalb genug Gewicht brauche, damit die Strömung ihn nicht wegzieht. 
Aber warum sollte ich nicht auch bei wenig/keiner Strömung ein geringeres Gewicht (z.B. 20g) wählen? Entweder wäre der Selbsthakeffekt zunichte oder bei einer Schlaufenmontage sollte ich eh in der Rutenspitze den Biss sehen und anschlagen. Der Korb wäre dabei noch nicht unter Spannung. Wäre er es, würde der Fisch sich entweder selbst haken, was wieder für einen schweren Korb sprechen würde, oder er würde wieder loslassen, was er auch bei 20g machen würde.

Warum sollte ich also weniger als z.B. 60g fischen?


----------



## ulli1958m (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*



Zimutaal schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich also weniger als z.B. 60g fischen?


Ich meine je mehr Gewicht ein Korb hat um so heftiger ist der Einschlag auf Wasser und verscheucht den Fisch schneller vorallen im Stillgewässer 
Auch viereckige Körbe machen mehr "platschBumm"

#h

Ps: ich finde der Speedkorb macht die wenigsten Geräusche #6


----------



## grubenreiner (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Mehr Blei ->mehr Platsch!
flaches Wasser z.B. da hat ein leichter Korb viel weniger Scheucheffekt (in tiefem Wasser auch aber nicht so signifikant.
Oder Bisse in der Absinkphase, die kann man mit leichten Körben auch fördern.


----------



## siloaffe (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Dazu kommt noch das Schwerere Körbe eher im Schlamm einsinken und leichtere i.d.R. günstiger sind.


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Ich angele zum beispiel überhaupt keine Selbsthakmontagen.  Von daher fällt bei mir auch bei schweren Körben der Selbsthakefekt weg. Aber bei uns in den kleineren Löchern ist der Grund teilweise schlammig. Der Grund trägt zwar ein Zehner oder Zwanziger aber eben kein Achtziger oder Hunderter Korb.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Im Stillwasser brauchst du nur soviel Gewicht wie du zum werfen benötigst und das du die Spitze vorspannen kannst ohne das du den Korb über den Grund schleifst.
Egal  welche Montage du fischst.
Das du für 90m mehr Wfg brauchst als für 30 m ist klar .

Der Selbsthakeffekt funktioniert aber nur bei schweren Körben z.b. mit der Schlaufenmontage und das ansich nur im Fließwasser.
Das liegt an der Grundsätzlich verschiedenen Art der Köderaufnahme im Still oder Fließwasser.

In den Seen die ich befische brauche ich nie mehr als 30gr.
Wozu auch .
Schlaufenmontage ,leichter Korb von 20 -30 gr  und niemals die Hakenspitze mit bedecken.
Mit der Feederrute wird aktiv gefischt , nicht wie beim Karpfenangeln.|supergri
Das heisst das du jeden Biß mit einem Anschlag quittierst und für gewöhnlich hängen die Fische dann alle.


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das heisst das du jeden Biß mit einem Anschlag quittierst und für gewöhnlich hängen die Fische dann alle.


richtig, sonst bräuchte man ja auch keine feederruten, bzw. deren sensiblen spitzen zur bisserkennung.


----------



## Zimutaal (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Aha. Das hört sich alles schlüssig an. Danke euch vielmals!

Wobei bei Method-Feeder, die ja meist max 50g haben, auch kaum von einem Selbsthaken ausgegehen werden kann, und somit diese doch dann logischerweise eher als Laufmontage gefischt werden sollten, oder?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Damit sich Fische selbst haken braucht man nicht zwingend schwere Gewichte....es kommt auch sehr auf den Haken an (Schärfe, Dicke ! )


----------



## Andal (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Bezüglich des Selbsthakens scheinen teilweise recht abenteuerlich Vorstellungen zu existieren. Es ist in der Tat nicht notwendig, dass die Festbleie und vergleichbare Wurfgewichte so schwer sein müssen, dass es den fliehenden Fisch herumreisst, wie den Schafbock, der gegen den fest angebundenen Strick rennt. Es ist absolut ausreichend, wenn die Hakenspitze grad so tief eindringt, dass sie nicht gleich wieder aus dem Fischmaul herausfällt. Der endgültige feste Sitz des Hakens wird spätestens dann hergestellt, wenn der Angler die Rute aufnimmt und die Schnur sich strafft.

Jeder Angler kennt das aus eigener Erfahrung, wenn sich mal ein Haken an ihm festsetzt. Es hält. Würde er jetzt an der Schnur ziehen, würde es schmerzhaft werden...!

Bei der Verwendung von fest auf der Schnur verankerten Futterkörben und Futterbleien reichen daher, angesichts der vergleichsweise kleinen Haken, auch recht geringe Gewichte aus, um eine funktionierende Fluchtmontage mit mit dem gewünschten Selbsthakeffekt zu erhalten. Allerdings muss man dem Umstand Rechnung tragen, dass *Feeder- und Methodfeederfischen eine aktive Angelart dastellen und keine plumpe Fallenstellerei ist*. Die Hand sollte möglichst nahe an Griff der *einen* Rute sein, damit der Angler *unmittelbar* reagieren kann.


----------



## feederbrassen (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Wenn du endsprechend scharfe und nicht zu dicke Haken nimmst reicht schon ein  minmum an Gramm um den Haken ersteinmal im Maul haften zu lassen aus.
Vorrausgestzt die Hakenspitze bleibt *frei.
Da du die Schnur eh vorgespannt hast,zur Bißanzeige ,ist auch völlig egal ob Festblei ,Durchlaufmontage 
Seitenarm   etc..

*


Andal schrieb:


> dass *Feeder- und Methodfeederfischen eine aktive Angelart dastellen und keine plumpe Fallenstellerei ist*. Die Hand sollte möglichst nahe an Griff der *einen* Rute sein, damit der Angler *unmittelbar* reagieren kann.



Sag ich doch.#6

Der wichtigste Unterschied bei verschiedenen Montagen ist die Senesibilität der Bißanzeige selbst.


----------



## Zimutaal (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Danke euch für die vielfältigen Antworten.

Jetzt noch eine Frage, die sich mir mehrfach beim Feedern stellte:

Folgendes: 
Die Situation: 
Ich angele im mittelschnell fließenden Fluß (z.B. Lippe) Ich werfe den Korb aus und lasse ihn an gespannter Schur zu Boden sinken, bis dass die Feederspitze sich entspannt. Dann spanne ich die Schnur erneut durch leichtes Kurbeln, um die Spitze leicht vorzubiegen. Jetzt passiert es fast immer, dass ich spanne, die Spitze sich aber nach einer Krümmung langsam wieder entspannt. Erst nach ein paar mal gelingt es mir nun, dass die Spitze gespannt bleibt. 
War der Korb dann zu leicht? Ich habe meist 40g, manchmal auch 60g verwendet. Pumpe ich dabei dann den Korb und den Köder wieder zu mir, vom Futterteppich weg? Oder ist das normal?

Danke euch für eure Hilfe auf meinem Weg zum Feederprofi ;-)


----------



## siloaffe (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Das ist der schnurbogen welcher sich durch die Strömung im Wasser ergibt. Du spannst er gibt langsam nach du spannst wieder er gibt wieder langsam nach... 
Irgendwann ist er soweit reduziert das er nichtmehr nachgibt. 

Das kannst du durch dünne geflochtene Schnur minimieren aber nicht ganz abstellen.


----------



## Darket (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Super Thread, weil ich grade selbst mit dem Feedern anfange und mir am Saamtag die selbe Frage gestellt habe. Hab an einem Kanalhafen geangelt bei sehr viel Wind und stark verwirbelter Strömung. Hatte erst 40 Gramm Korb drauf, habe dann aber festgestellt, dass sich meine Montage Do h sehr stark bewegt. Glaube aber das lag hauptsächlich am sehr starken Wind in der Schnur. Habe dann auf einen 60g Korb gewechselt dann ging es. HabeHaben dann auch gefragt welchen Nutzen ein leichterer Korb haben sollte, aber gerade das Einsinken bei schlammigen Grund klingt logisch. Was das Selbsthaken angeht: Das hat mit einer Schlaufenmontage zu meiner eigenen Überraschung echt gut geklappt. Wegen des starken Windes hatte ich null Bisserkennung über die Spitze. Habe mich nur irgendwann sehr gewundert, wieso meine Montage, die ich in Strömungs- und Windrichtung ausgeworfen habe, plötzlich in die andere Richtung treibt. Strömung war aber halt eh komisch. Also mal eingeholt und am kleinen 16er Haken mit zwei Maden dran hing ein sehr lethargischer Brassen von knapp 50cm. Hatte als ich ihn im Wasser gesehen hab schon echt Angst, dass er den kleinen Haken geschluckt haben könnte, weil ich ja nicht angeschlagen hatte, war aber total sauber in der Oberlippe gehakt und war ganz schonend (hab ihn zurückgesetzt) zu lösen. Ist so was einfach nur Glück oder kann das an der Kombination aus schwerem Korb und relativ kurzer Schlaufe gelegen haben? Da der Fisch wie gesagt sehr schlapp im Drill wirkte, tippe ich mal, dass er den Korb schon ein paar Meter mitgeschleift hatte.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Das ist der schnurbogen welcher sich durch die Strömung im Wasser ergibt. Du spannst er gibt langsam nach du spannst wieder er gibt wieder langsam nach...
> Irgendwann ist er soweit reduziert das er nichtmehr nachgibt.
> 
> Das kannst du durch dünne geflochtene Schnur minimieren aber nicht ganz abstellen.



Noch ergänzend : Wenn der Korb liegenbleibt war er auf alle Fälle schwer genug.
Manchmal kann es aber besser sein wenn der Korb langsam wandert ,mit Betonung auf langsam.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

*@Darket,* im Fluss hängen sich die Fische  meist selber auf ,das hat was mit der Grundsätzlich verschiedenen Nahrungsaufnahme zu tun.
Im Fluss bleibt keine Zeit etwas lange zu begutachten ,sonst frisst es ein anderer.
Bresen heben im Strom auch gerne den Futterkorb mit an,das siehst du wenn die Spitze gerade wird.
Der haken hängt dann bereits gut im Maul.
Ob er schluckt oder nicht liegt dann meist an der Vorfachlänge.


----------



## Darket (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Wieder was gelernt. Besten Dank. Wenn die Gefahr des Schluckens mit der Vorfachlänge zusammenhängt, nehme ich mal ganz unbedarft an, dass je kürzer das Vorfach, desto geringer das Risiko, dass der Fisch den Haken schluckt, oder? Meins war 60cm, also eher so mittel. Ich war auch eigentlich nicht auf Brassen aus, sondern wollte eher ein paar Rotaugen als Köderfische, daher auch der vergleichsweise kleine Haken. Da ich größere Brassen tendenziell zurücksetzen wollen würde, ist das ja dann nicht ganz unwichtig.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

60 cm is bei mir Minimum wenn ich im Rhein fische.
Meistens fange ich mit nem 80er an und verlänger oder verkürze bei Bedarf.

Verkürzen wenn sie schlucken und verlängern wenn sie nicht richtig packen .Angelutschte maden.
Geht im extremfall rauf bis 150 cm.Aber nie unter 60 cm.

Edit.; Tip : Anfangs nie zu kleine Haken nehmen,verlierst du einen Fisch direkt am Anfang weil er ausschlitzt ist erst mal Sense.


----------



## Darket (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Ich hoffe der TE ist mir nicht böse, wenn ich die Gelegenheit nutze hier auch meine dummen Fragen zum Feedern reinzusetzen, aber nachdem ich da gleich bei meinem ersten Versuch am letzten WE ein für meine bisherigen Verhältnisse echt krasses Erfolgserlebnis hatte (bin halt echt fast völliger Anfänger), habe ich ein bißchen Blut geleckt. Eigentlich wollte ich damit nur irgendwie die Raubfisch-Schonzeit überbrücken |supergri

@feederbrassen
Danke für den Hinweis. Das mit der Vorfachlänge bei jeweiligem Beißverhalten ist sehr nachvollziehbar. Inwiefern ist die Vorfachlänge dahingehend gewässerabhängig? Oder anders gefragt, gibt es da wichtiges zu unterscheiden, wenn Du am großen Strom fischst und ich an der doch eher vergleichsweise gemächlich fließenden Spree im Stadtgebiet bzw. noch gemächlicheren Kanälen?

Das mit den kleinen Haken hab ich auf Hinweis meines beratenden Tackledealers (dem ich eigentlich sehr vertraue) gemacht. Erschien mir bei der Idee des KöFi-Fangens auch ganz sinnvoll, ich war ja gar nicht auf sowas großes aus, wobei ich mich natürlich grundsätzlich nicht dagegen wehre den ein oder anderen Klodeckel zu erwischen. Ich muss aber auch erstmal rausfinden was für Fische in welchen Größenordnungen sich in meinen Gewässern tummeln. Aber ich nehme mir das mal zu Herzen und besorg mir auch noch ein paar größere Haken und werde das mal versuchen.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*



Darket schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist die Vorfachlänge dahingehend gewässerabhängig? Oder anders gefragt, gibt es da wichtiges zu unterscheiden, wenn Du am großen Strom fischst und ich an der doch eher vergleichsweise gemächlich fließenden Spree im Stadtgebiet bzw. noch gemächlicheren Kanälen?



Nein,bis auf die Extremlängen im Fluss ,was selten gebraucht wird ,ist es egal ob im See,Flüsschen oder Strom gefischt wird.
Ca.70 cm haben sich als gute Standartlänge herausgestellt.
Mit ein bisschen Routine und Übung hat man schnell heraus
ob man etwas ändern muß oder sollte.

P.S. : Um Köfis zu fangen würde ich auch ein kleines Eisen benutzen wie du es gemacht hast.


----------



## Zimutaal (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der TE ist mir nicht böse, wenn ich die Gelegenheit nutze hier auch meine dummen Fragen zum Feedern reinzusetzen, aber nachdem ich da gleich bei meinem ersten Versuch am letzten WE ein für meine bisherigen Verhältnisse echt krasses Erfolgserlebnis hatte (bin halt echt fast völliger Anfänger), habe ich ein bißchen Blut geleckt. Eigentlich wollte ich damit nur irgendwie die Raubfisch-Schonzeit überbrücken |supergri




Quatsch. Ich lese interessiert mit 

Ich habe aber auch nochmal eine Frage zum Vorfach: Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass ich den Korb nach dem Auswurf und dem Aufkommen am Grund wieder etwas rankurbel, damit das Futter aus dem Kurb rutscht und der Haken dann drinliegt. Beim Nachdenken frage ich mich jedoch warum... Denn so besteht die Gefahr, dass ich zuviel kurbel und der Haken gar nicht mehr beim Futter liegt. Wenn ich bspw. 60cm Vorfach habe, aber einen Meter kurbel, kann es passieren, dass der Haken bis zu 40cm entfernt vom Futter liegt. 
Würde ich einfach nichts machen, dürfte das ja auch nicht passieren. Der Korb sinkt ab, der Haken kommt direkt danach am Grund an. Alles (Strömung verlachlässigt) relativ senkrecht. Dann löst sich das Futter und der Haken liegt im Futter. Nun noch Spannen (Danke für die Erklärung mit dem Schnurbogen) und gut ist. Oder??


----------



## exil-dithschi (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

jau, nur spannen reicht, im idealfall liegt dein köder am rand, bzw. etwas außerhalb des futters, so bevorzuge ich es jedenfalls.


----------



## siloaffe (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Im Fluss wedelt er schön im ausströmenden Futter


----------



## Fr33 (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Warum leichte Feederkörbe?*

Die Unterscheidung liegt darin, dass man im Fluss durch exaktes Werfen (Clipen oder Feedergum Schlaufe um die Spule legen) eine saubere Futterspur legt in der das  Vorfach samt Köder liegt....


Am Stillwasser baut man sich eher nen Futterplatz auf..... nicht selten sind die großen Weissfische nicht mitten auf dem Platz, sondern grasen langsam die Ränder ab....


----------

